# What song represents YOU!



## Ermundo

Straightforward, but for those of us in the grey, what song do you know that you think represents your feelings, beliefs, personality, and life. ​ 

I'll start off. Anyone ever heard of...

*Artist: Three Dog Knight*

* Song: One 

Lyrics:
*​ 
_ One is the loneliest number _
_that'll you'll ever do_
_Two can be as bad as one _
_It's the loneliest number since the number one_


_No is the saddest experience_
_You'll ever know_
_Yes, it's the saddest experience_
_You'll ever know_
_Because one is the loneliest number_
_That you'll ever do_
_One is the loneliest number_
_worse than two_

_It's just no good anymore_
_since she went away_
_Now I spend my time_
_Just making rhymes_
_Of yesterday_​ 
_One is the loneliest number
One is the loneliest number
One is the loneliest number
that you'll ever do

One is the loneliest
One is the loneliest
One is the loneliest number
that you'll ever do

It's just no good anymore
since she went away

(Number) One is the loneliest
(Number) One is the loneliest
(Number) One is the loneliest
that you'll ever do
(Number) One is the loneliest
(Number) One is the loneliest
(Number) One is the loneliest number 
that you'll ever do


_
Before any1 makes any judgements, I do not want to DO the number one.
Get that out of your heads.

For me, this song represents how I tackle life. Alone, and in practically everything I do. From Everyday problems to my homework, I like to solve and do things myself. Don't get me wrong though, I still have friends, and I'm quite a social guy.

​


----------



## Noldor_returned

Very good idea, but just one? I have two, one for happiness, one for those not so happy moments. However, one is loud, one is relatively soft.

Song one: If Everyone Cared by Nickelback. Call me a hippie or pacifist, but the chorus represents what I continually feel:



> If everyone cared and nobody cried
> If everyone loved and nobody lied
> If everyone shared and swallowed their pride
> Then we'd see the day when nobody died


 
Song Two: Determined by Mudvayne. Despite the coarse language, it pumps me up and makes me want to achieve amazing things. For those who don't know, the chorus goes as:


> GO, SO #^(&!%$ DETERMINED, YEAH
> YEAH GO, YOU BETTER BELIEVE IT CONFIDENCE
> GO, SO #^(&!%$ DETERMINED, YEAH
> YEAH GO, SPIT OUT ALL REASON, YEAH


It then has the following lines throughout the song:


> Clock's ticking on my 15 minutes of fame
> Come on now 1 2 3...
> ...Set my sight can't die until I'm done
> ...Never wanted any more than what I deserve,
> better bring it I'm takin' it all.
> #^(* an inch 'cause I'm bringin' a mile,
> ...This fire, is growing, it's burning, deep inside of me.
> Focused, driven, certain, the way it's got to be


Tell me that metal sung like this isn't good...

So basically, I want more love and confidence/motivation for the world. Imagine that...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Ermundo said:


> ...what song do you know that you think represents your feelings, beliefs, personality, and life.



"Does the Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor on the Bedpost Overnight"

Barley


----------



## Ithrynluin

David Bowie's _Thursday's Child_. It's sad but hopeful, and a bit odd at times, but that's part of its charm. Other than that, I won't go into a whole spiel as to why I chose this particular song, because it's difficult to pinpoint just what it is about it. 



> All of my life I've tried so hard
> Doing my best with what I had
> Nothing much happened all the same
> 
> Something about me stood apart
> A whisper of hope that seemed to fail
> Maybe I'm born right out of my time
> Breaking my life in two
> 
> (Throw me tomorrow, oh oh)
> Now that I really got a chance
> (Throw me tomorrow, oh oh )
> Everything's falling into place
> (Throw me tomorrow, oh oh)
> Seeing my past to let it go
> (Throw me tomorrow, oh oh)
> Only for you I don't regret
> 
> And I was Thursday's child
> (Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, born I was)
> (Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, born I was)
> 
> Sometimes I cry my heart to sleep
> Shuffling days and lonesome nights
> Sometimes my courage fell to my feet
> 
> Lucky old son is in my sky
> Nothing prepared me for your smile
> Lighting the darkness of my soul
> Innocence in your arms


----------



## Ermundo

These songs all sound great guys. As for me, here is where you can listen to the song *One* by Three dog knight. In case any1 doesn't know, it's the song I choose for this topic.


----------



## Mike

Anvil of Crom.

It doesn't have words, but the _sentiment_ is there.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

Candlelight Fantasia by Symphony X. Musically and lyrically, it's just plain me. And says a lot about my writing and my beliefs about it (even if the dude in the song is composing music and I write novels...), and the occasional danger it poses to me via my obsessive nature...


> Just one more night
> One more score
> Another question in my mind,
> can't take no more
> 
> Kissing the tears form my face as
> they fall
> To the ground in silence
> in twilight and faded time
> Spirits cold, with no love
> Bells ring a lonely chime
> Candle fires
> These lit dreams can't burn alone
> 
> Winds of change bring songs
> upon my memory
> An empty heart and soul
> intoxicates me
> This darkened page orchestrates
> my final destiny
> Not knowing what,
> what tomorrow will bring
> 
> From within the mirror's eyes
> I'm forced to run away and hide
> I feel those mystic eyes subside
> And leave my blind
> Through passages in time
> A prisoner locked beind the door
> Lonely roses slowly wither and die
> 
> I can't escape this captive misery
> Heart stone cold, under supremacy
> Thrown into a raging sea of tyranny
> 
> Lifes vile walls have tangled me in threads
> Eternally caught in my futures threads
> Play the violent strings of my symphony
> 
> Transcend the absence of this fantasy
> Just another vision
> Washed away with the tide
> No place for forgotten ones
> I cannot deny
> What lies beyond, beyond this fantasy
> 
> From within the mirror's eyes
> I'm forced to run away and hide
> I feel those mystic eyes subside
> And leave my blind
> Through passages in time
> A prisoner locked beind the door
> Lonely roses slowly wither and die


----------



## Confusticated

Haven't found one for me... I'll probably have to write a perfect one myself and then I'll have found my song.

Yeah who am I kiddin', I can't write no dang ol song!

But - I found the song to represent ME!! 

Nom's Song

Or maybe it's this one - haven't decided.


----------



## Persephone

Right now, the song that best represents me is a song I wrote myself. The title: THE PRISONER.


----------



## Turgon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB_1gPRCLCo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfHnzYEHAow

Probably this one. The Impossible Dream. It's not so much a song as a manifesto..^^


----------



## AnathemicOne

Interstellar by Groove Addicts

Pure symphony, no lyrics.

[video=youtube;CLhxTYz-muY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLhxTYz-muY[/video]


----------



## Confusticated

That's pretty cool and triumphant sounding.:*D


----------



## independent

I think the song that represents me now is Can't Catch Tomorrow by Lostprophets, I feels really betrayed and my friend changed a lot and is lying all the time now and became completely fake.


> One, two
> One, two, three, four
> 
> I'm sure I've seen this look before
> Done a thousand times and a million more
> How many lies did he tell this time?
> How many times did he cross the line?
> 
> It won't help me but I have to ask
> Is there something real that's behind the mask?
> Something true we don't know about?
> A little faith in amongst the doubt
> 
> Maybe someday you will grow
> And maybe someday you will know
> Maybe someday you will end
> These fears and go
> 
> A little piece of me grows old
> I keep on walking down this road
> I've seen a million people change
> But I will stay the same
> 
> And I know you
> (Know you, know you)
> Know you always steal and borrow
> And I know you
> (Know you, know you)
> You never catch, you're never gonna catch tomorrow
> 
> I'm sure I've played this scene before
> I've seen this room and I've walked this floor
> I'm sure I used to hold your hand
> Did I hurt you?
> 
> All this attitude with no history
> All this anger when you're attacking me
> Got a lot to learn and you need to know
> That your time is up kid let it go
> 
> Maybe someday you will grow
> And maybe someday you will know
> Maybe someday you will end
> These fears and go
> 
> A little piece of me grows old
> I keep on walking down this road
> I've seen a million people change
> But I will stay the same
> 
> And I know you
> (Know you, know you)
> Know you always steal and borrow
> And I know you
> (Know you, know you)
> You never catch, you're never gonna catch tomorrow
> 
> Never gonna catch tomorrow, ooh
> 
> A little piece of me grows old
> I keep on walking down this road
> I've seen a million people change
> But I will stay the same
> 
> And I know you
> (Know you, know you)
> Know you always steal and borrow
> And I know you
> (Know you, know you)
> You're never gonna catch tomorrow
> 
> Yeah the hair cuts hot
> But this has gotta stop
> And good shoes won't save you this time
> Think you're gonna find
> With everything combined
> That time runs out on this lie
> 
> And I know you
> (Know you, know you)
> Know you always steal and borrow
> And I know you
> (Know you, know you)
> You never catch, you're never gonna catch tomorrow


----------



## Pris

This was quite a tough one for me. . .it may not fully represent me, but it's a song I relate heavily to.
Staind - Epiphany


> Your words to me just a whisper
> Your face is so unclear
> I try to pay attention
> Your words just disappear
> 
> 'Cause it's always raining in my head
> Forget all the things I should have said
> 
> So I speak to you in riddles
> 'Cause my words get in my way
> I smoke the whole thing to my head
> And feel it wash away
> 'Cause I can't take anymore of this
> I want to come apart
> And dig myself a little hole
> Inside your precious heart
> 
> 'Cause it's always raining in my head
> Forget all the things I should have said
> 
> I am nothing more than
> A little boy inside
> That cries out for attention
> Yet I always try to hide
> 'Cause I talk to you like children
> Though I don't know how I feel
> But I know I'll do the right thing
> If the right thing is revealed
> 
> 'Cause it's always raining in my head
> Forget all the things I should have said


----------



## Miguel

Feel how the music tries to seduce you into darkness Jk Jk


----------

